
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II Turns 20 Today - vermasque
Jedi Knight turned 20 years old today according to Wikipedia.  Even though I haven&#x27;t played video games in many years, I still have fond memories of playing this title as a kid.  Vast, mysterious, dark, and a lot of fun.  This topic isn&#x27;t what you usually see on HN, but I thought this kind of crowd might enjoy a trip down memory lane.
======
wjg
Thanks. Played the hell out of JK2 when I was 12-13ish. Loved the old zone.com
multi-player matchmaking. Sabers only, no force, of course. There was a site
(cannot remember name) that JK2 players used as a ladder. I got up to around
10-15 ish at one point. The old clans[0] were an awesome experience. I
remember thinking the guys in Atomic, Iron Knights, Digital Heroes, Eagles of
Space were so cool. So nostalgic. This game introduced me to internet gaming
culture, and probably played a big hand in setting me on a path to be using
computers for a long time.

[0]
[http://www.jkdf2.net/JKBot/JKArchive/JKDF2/JKDF2/Multiplayer...](http://www.jkdf2.net/JKBot/JKArchive/JKDF2/JKDF2/Multiplayer%20Community/clans.txt)

------
markfer
Crazy. This and Jedi Knight Academy is easily one of my most defining
childhood moments. I remember playing this game for countless hours. Started
an awesome clan, met a ton of people, and helped drive my love for designing
video games.

------
bananicorn
Strangely enough, one of my clearest memories about this game (played it after
Jedi Knight Academy), is my first experience with motion sickness...
Nonetheless, I loved it and lost a lot of time to it, even though my internet
connection was practically nonexistent at the time, so multiplayer was not an
option.

------
bwb
Totally great game. I was home from college and me and my little brother
played it straight for a week. So much fun :)

